# Eure Rhein-Main-Feierabendrunden



## swe68 (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich wohne an der nördlichen Mainseite (mit Blick auf Ticona   ) und wollte einfach mal fragen, wie ihr eure Feierabendrunden gestaltet. Um einen Vorstoß in den Taunus zu machen, ist es bei mir dann einfach zu spät. Also fahre ich dann im Regionalpark Rhein-Main, in den Weinbergen oder auch mal auf der anderen Mainseite im Stadtwald Richtung Mönchbruch.
In diesem Thread wollte ich einfach mal Ideen austauschen.


----------



## Blumenwiese (18. Mai 2004)

Bei mir ist es ja Darmstadt. Da gehts meist richtung Vorderem Odenwald. Traisa- Modau...
Aber der norden würde mich da auch mal interessieren. Also ich denke bald fahr ich mal richtung Langen, da soll es ja auchein paar lustig kleine Berglein geben. obwohl ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich stamme aus dem Thread "Touren rund um Hanau"  

Wir verabreden uns regelmäßig zu Touren in alle Himmelsrichtungen (Taunus, Odenwald, Spessart). Wir haben Locals aus F, OF, HU, DTZ bis Freigericht und Ortenberg in unseren Reihen  

Auch spontane Feierabendrunden werden angeboten.

Treffpunkte werden in unserem Thread oder im LMB bekanntgegeben. Aktuell: Vatertagstour durch den Odenwald ab/bis DTZ. Einfach reinschauen und mitmachen  

Da wir keine geschlossenen Gesellschaft sind, sind uns alle recht herzlich willkommen


----------



## darkdesigner (24. Mai 2004)

Bei mir gibts Feierabendtouren ab der der Bockenheimer Warte für Männlein und Weiblein, Treffpunkt in der Regel Montag, Mittwoch um 17:30. Freitags gehts eher früher los und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Also bei Interesse einfach ne PM an mich und dann steht Ihr auf dem Verteiler.

Die Touren gehen mal rund um FFM (Goetheturm, Schwanheimer Dünen, Berger Warte, Lohrberg, etc.), aber auch in den Taunus (Fuchstanz, Sandplacken, Saalburg, usw.). 

Sonntags gibts jetzt wieder häufiger Specials, wenn ich mal wieder kein Rennen fahre und Zeit habe... 

dd


----------



## stonebike (26. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen,
habe das saumäßige Glück   im nördlichsten Stadtteil von Bad Homburg zu wohnen, direkt am Anstieg zur Saalburg. Hab also alle Optionen, egal ob Feldberg oder eher Richtung Herzberg oder Wehrheim.

Also wenn Ihr mal in diese Richtung wollt, postet doch mal !!  

CU

Stonebike


----------



## Cube04 (6. Juni 2004)

Ich schwöre ja auf die Feierabendrunde - Start FFT-City (da wohn' ich) - Bonames - Bad Vilbel - Stadtwald Bad Vilbel - Bergen Enkheim- FFt-City....dauert ca. 1h 15min....


----------



## Fettsack (7. Juni 2004)

stonebike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Also wenn Ihr mal in diese Richtung wollt, postet doch mal !!
> 
> ...



Hi Stonebike,

guck mal im Thread Afterwork-biken. wie siehts aus?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Phoenix83 (7. Juni 2004)

Ich fahr dann meistens von mir aus mal kurz nach Königstein. Als ich letztes Jahr fit war hats so knapp über ne Std gedauert für 25 Km.


----------



## Mr.Bredon (14. Juni 2004)

Ich ohne in Fiedrichsdorf/Köppern und fahre meine kleine Runde meist Richtung Herzberg.
Fahre allerdings erst seit April, daher noch nicht so fit...
Von mir bis auf den Herzberg sind es dann auch fast 300Hm !

Axel


----------



## fredyhany (2. Juli 2004)

Also ich hause in Friedrichsdorf (Burg-Town), und fahre bei meiner Abendrunde, meinstens Richtung Saalburg/ Feldberg. Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer Richtig guten Waldwege-Karte, das ich mich mal mehr als 60 KM von meinem Haus mit meinem Bike entfernt trauen kann, habe immer Angst wenn ich die Trails runterhaue´, dass ich irgendwo im Nimmerland ankomme   , also kann mir einer eine empfelen, wäre dankbar.
Gruß Fredy


----------



## darkdesigner (5. Juli 2004)

Hey hey, ich bin begeistert, es werden immer mehr Fdorfer im Forum. Also als Eingeborener mache ich gerne mal ne 50-60km Runde von Fdorf aus. Dann braucht sich auch keiner mehr verfahren   

Bei Interesse einfach ne Pm an mich schicken,
dd   

Heute Auszeit, da noch etwas Hugenottenmarkt geschädigt... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (6. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich geh das ganze immer von Kelkheim-Hornau aus an. Über den Rettershof geht es Richtung B8/Billtalhöhe über das Naturfreundehaus Richtung Feldberg (mehrere verschieden steile u. lange Optionen). Kurze Pause am Feldberggipfel, dann folgt der Wurzeltrail-DH bis zur B8 und Eichkopf-DH, die Schneise mit nettem Drop (u. Eichkopf) oder der Poser-Trail übers Windeck zum Fuchstanz mit anschließendem Rückflug über Falkenstein u. Bad Soden..
Alles in allem ca. 35km oder rund 2 Stunden Fahrzeit. 

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2004)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> Ich geh das ganze immer von Kelkheim-Hornau aus an. Über den Rettershof geht es Richtung B8/Billtalhöhe über das Naturfreundehaus Richtung Feldberg (mehrere verschieden steile u. lange Optionen). Kurze Pause am Feldberggipfel, dann folgt der Wurzeltrail-DH bis zur B8 und Eichkopf-DH, die Schneise mit nettem Drop (u. Eichkopf) oder der Poser-Trail übers Windeck zum Fuchstanz mit anschließendem Rückflug über Falkenstein u. Bad Soden..
> Alles in allem ca. 35km oder rund 2 Stunden Fahrzeit.
> 
> ...



hey, das klingt doch exakt wie meine feierabendrunden   
heute wähle ich aber mal zur abwechslung die ecke gundelhard, staufen, rossert. da kommen auch ein paar schöne hm zusammen.
ich wohne übrigens auch in hornau und starte (fast) jeden sonntag morgen mit ein paar kumpels in den taunus. mitfahrer immer gerne willkommen !


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2004)

Wusste gar nicht, dass F-dorf so 'ne MTB-Hochburg ist.  

Meine Feierabendrunde geht über die Saalburg den Feldberg hoch, dann hinten den Trail runter zum Roten Kreuz, aber nur den oberen Teil, dann vom kleinen Feldberg zum Fuchstanz den Trail runter oder alternativ den vom Teufelsquartier zum Tillmansweg (die rechte Abzweigung). Dann ab dem Sandplacken den Limestrail entweder ganz runter oder bis zur Saalburg oder - wenn noch Zeit ist - den Metzgerpfad.

Um die Jahreszeit geht das problemlos, wenn man so um 18:00 wegkommt. Ansonsten bin ich mittwochs auch immer beim Go Crazy Biketreff.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Mr.Bredon (26. Juli 2004)

Was Ihr hier fahrt sind ja schon richtig lange Touren.
Meine Feierabendtouren sind meist ca. 20km.
Im Moment gehe ich aber meistens laufen, weil ich nur max. 1h Zeit hab.
Bin letztens von Köppern aus ne Runde über Winterstein und Kaperburg gefahren, war auch echt klasse!

Axel


----------

